# Water For Coffee - Maxwell & Chris Hendon Water Book



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ready to pre order ... @Xpenno

http://waterforcoffeebook.com


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Already pre-ordered, thanks fo rthe heads up though


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Have pre-ordered a couple of copies


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Pre ordered my copy


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Me too!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Wow the video (





) was utterly fascinating. Maxwell is such a great speaker.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Does a PUSH tamper come free with every copy? I had a good hunt around on the site but couldn't immediately see that one did. If anyone had said a year ago that I would be fascinated by water, I would have&#8230;. told them to push off.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

So has anyone got this already? Im stuck on page 3, just cannot force myself to go through around 90 pages of chemistry / physics, even though I quite like physics (hate chemistry though). The whole book is around 130 pages but from a quick glance it seems that only around 30 are coffee related, the rest is the basis for technical voyages in the 30ish page long part (to simply help you understand what the jist is about I guess). Curious to hear from someone who actually read thia book already, or is in the process.

T.


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

i



dsc said:


> So has anyone got this already? Im stuck on page 3, just cannot force myself to go through around 90 pages of chemistry / physics, even though I quite like physics (hate chemistry though). The whole book is around 130 pages but from a quick glance it seems that only around 30 are coffee related, the rest is the basis for technical voyages in the 30ish page long part (to simply help you understand what the jist is about I guess). Curious to hear from someone who actually read thia book already, or is in the process.
> 
> T.


Yep got a copy last week, I went straight into reading the sections I was keen to read rather than starting at page one & skipping the A level revision! I honestly learned more in an hour than I thought possible. I commented to a friend that they had done a great job of writing the book in an 'understandable' way for none scientists like myself to understand.

I'm sure you'll get more out of the book starting at page one and working your way through but as a reference book to pick up when you want specific information on a very 'niche' subject there really is none other!

It took me from being familiar with the terms & concept but understanding very little, to feeling I'd really got my head around the subject in just a few hours & sure there is still so much more in there for me to learn, so a highly recommended from me!


----------



## Raiyne (Sep 3, 2015)

I will be buying the book this weekend I think, i'm extremely lucky in that Colonna & Smalls is my local coffee shop so I got to chat to Maxwell about his findings and he is very good at making it understandable for a newbie like me!


----------

